# Young couple-Man not interested in making sex good for woman.



## unloved17 (Aug 16, 2011)

My husband and I are very young, and we are new parents. Btu the baby isn't the problem. My husband isn't interested in making sex good for me. He doesn't even try. I wish I knew what the problem is? HOw can I make him interested? This isn't a problem we should b having at this age. Not to mention the fact that I feel like a sex crazed banshee! I could do it seven times a night, and still he wont give me an orgasm. He throws it off that I'm so hot and blah blah blah. I dont believe him, I just think he is lazy. There is so much I want to do with sex. I just feel like such a failure of a wife. My husband isn't interested in screwing me! Is there some tips someone can give me? Seriously, I'm only seventeen, and I've only been with my husband and one other. Do you think it's just me and my inexperience? What are some sexy thing you do to get your significant other ready to romp?


----------



## Syrum (Feb 22, 2011)

Even though you are young, he should be just as interested in your pleasure as his.

How often does he want sex? Does he flirt with you and do lots of foreplay? have you told him what you need? Does he masturbate? Does he watch porn instead?

What are his responses when you share with him how your feeling?


----------



## Swet Jenny (Aug 16, 2011)

This is quite odd, did this all occur after you had the baby? I am wondering if he has just lost interest seeing he is very young and feels you are just holding him back or something?


----------



## Enchantment (May 11, 2011)

If you are only seventeen, then how old is your husband?

If he's very young as well, could it be that he's just immature and inexperienced about relationships and sexuality and doesn't really have a clue?

Could it be that he is overwhelmed or maybe even resentful with a new wife and family at such a young age? Could he be fearful of another pregnancy?

You will never know the answers unless you are willing to talk with him in a non-confrontational manner and really listen to what he says.

Best of luck.


----------



## 4sure (Aug 8, 2010)

You are not a failure, stop blaming yourself.
Your H is a selfish lover. He cares only to satisfy himself. He uses your body to get off, then he is done.


----------



## WorldsApart (May 5, 2011)

4sure said:


> You are not a failure, stop blaming yourself.
> Your H is a selfish lover. He cares only to satisfy himself. He uses your body to get off, then he is done.


And how exactly do you arrive at that conclusion? If she's 17, it's likely that her husband is also very young. In that case, he probably doesn't know what he's doing, and would be afraid to ask. How many 17 year old boys did you know that were rockstars in the sheets?


----------



## Brian. (Aug 5, 2011)

Errr wait a sec, she is 17 and married? Am I the only one who think that's even a little bit weird?

I wonder if the OP is for real or just trolling(no offence).


----------

